# Can I feed my Crystal Red Shrimps Corn?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Has anyone tried feeding their CRS cooked corn?

It looks like nutrious shrimp food. As long as it does not kill the shrimps, I want to try.

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^Yes I have..... they love it, must be the sweetness?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

wrong section bud!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> wrong section bud!


Thanks. I guess I should have posted it in the Freshwater Chat Section.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Feeding Cherry Red Shrimp - TheShrimpFarm.com

There's a link to feeding many foods.. Corn I have never read about. Why not stick to the HUGE amount of veggies that are already tried and true?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

What would make me worry about it a bit is the fact that our systems can't properly digest it.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> What would make me worry about it a bit is the fact that our systems can't properly digest it.


This is why, I worry that the corn may kill them because they cannot digest it or it is poisonous for them.

My tiger shrimps seem like they want to try it.

I also put some in my Crystal red shrimps tank. The crystal red shrimps have not come to eat it yet.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Like said above why take the chance when there are a tonne of other veggies to feed them that we all know are ok for them. It's a risk I personally wouldn't take.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, stick with the tried and true methods. _Why risk it?_


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..imagine the corn kernel "coat" dun get eaten by the shrimps...imagine all that on ur gravel/tank base...cuz since its kinda hard for humans to digest the "seed coat"...might be the same for other animals...so stick with the suggested vegetables


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Corn will bacteria count the water real, real fast.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup. They don't seem to like it very much. Removed.

I wish I had a digital camera to take some pictures of my 10g crystal red shrimp tank. 

Previously, I raised shrimps before and they died in couple of weeks. I have these for almost a month now and they are still very healthy.

So I really should not try stupid things.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*My tiger shrimps seem to eat the corn*

My tiger shrimps seem to eat the corn. I have 5 tiger shrimps in a 2 + 1/2 g tank. 2-3 of the females constantly carry eggs. But for some reason they keep on dropping them all eventually. I have never seen any shrimplets.


----------

